# Contact between "JOCKS"



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I would like to be able to initiate contact between other LJ's. I suggestion could be an e-mail to them generated from their profile page. With an option to either provide them or not provide them the sender e-mail address.

I don't know if you want to be in the e-mail forwarding business for chit-chat between jocks, but, it would be nice to send then an e-mail with my address so we can chat offline.

It would also be nice to be able to store comments on someone's profile page with an e-mail notification that a comment was posted on their profile similiar to a comment on a project page.

You could also add on the profile page an address for instant messaging like windows messaging or Yahoo messaging.

I'm not trying to get the LJ web site out of contact between people but if the subject might be important for all jocks then store it somewhere on your web pages, but if its idle chit-chat let the LJ web site facilitate getting it started but then stand back.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Karson,

thanks for sharing these ideas. Some of them are already on my to-do list and I will consider the rest of them as well. LJ is here to make new woodworking friendships and contacts easier so I have no problem with this.

Keep those wishlist items coming


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey Karson,

I've just released new feature - comments on the profile pages. Thanks for the tip.


----------

